
Is China’s taboo-busting biotech sector widening the ethical gap with the west? - hotgoldminer
https://next.ft.com/content/982798ec-94e9-11e5-b190-291e94b77c8f
======
swombat
Subscription only. Flagged.

~~~
dang
That's not a legit reason to flag a story.

When a paywall has a workaround, which ft.com's does (albeit at the annoying
extreme of the spectrum), submissions from that site are allowed here. This is
in the FAQ where, to judge by how frequently the question was asked, it
belongs.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10178989)

~~~
swombat
Hmm... ok... I won't flag for that reason then... but I'm not going to sign up
to ft.com just to read their articles, either...

~~~
dang
Me neither. But if you come in via a Google search link it usually works,
except that sometimes an annoying survey pops up. I doubt they'll keep the
annoying survey for much longer than it takes them to figure out that all the
answers are bogus.

